# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите ученику разобраться с несколькими вопросами по 1с Управление торговлей 8.3

## Дмитрий 1994

Вот они :
1)Не горит кнопка " Заказы клиентов " в настройках НСИ  разделов "Продажи

2)Нету кнопки"Переоценивать валютные средства на дату оплаты и на конец месяца"(пункт указан для пометки в методическом пособии

3)Нет кнопки создать кассу


4)Также не горят"Несколько банковских счетов " и "Несколько касс" в разделе "Казначейство"


5)Классификаторы номенклатуры  под черточками , а не под папками .Невозможно один подчинить другому(вложить ),чтобы создать подгруппу(папки создаются в самом разделе"Номенклатура" ,но у них не запрашиваются характеристики(единицы измерения итд)и то,что в папке невозможно подчинить тому,что под черточкой

P.S.Работаю в облаке

----------


## Fltr

> Вот они :
> 1)Не горит кнопка " Заказы клиентов " в настройках НСИ  разделов "Продажи
> 
> 2)Нету кнопки"Переоценивать валютные средства на дату оплаты и на конец месяца"(пункт указан для пометки в методическом пособии
> 
> 3)Нет кнопки создать кассу
> 
> 
> 4)Также не горят"Несколько банковских счетов " и "Несколько касс" в разделе "Казначейство"
> ...


Следует указать релизы платформы и конфигурации

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## RichardGlync

Diva Mask - против облысения для мужчин 
Маска для волос «DIVA MASK»: - помогает 
сократить выпадение волос - укрепляет 
структуру и корни - способствует росту 
новых волос - придает волосам свежий и 
здоровый вид 
https://ur-l.ru/IJc6w

----------


## SvetikLes

dapoxetina generico mexico

----------

